# Chainrings (50/34) for 2009/2010 11s Super Record crankset?



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

The Campagnolo spare parts catalog shows 2009/2010 crankset chainrings as FC-SR050/FC-SR034:

http://www.campagnolo.com/media/files/035_158_Catalogue_spare_parts_tools_Campagnolo_2010_part_A.pdf

The 2011-2014 model chainrings are FC-SR150/FC-SR134:

http://www.campagnolo.com/media/files/035_155_Catalogue_spare_parts_tools_Campagnolo_2011_part_A.pdf

The 2011-2014 34/39T rings are threaded to accept the chainring bolts. I have been able to find a FC-SR034, but am having trouble locating a FC-SR050 for my crankset. Looking at my friend's 2013 group, I can clearly see that his small ring would not work with my crankset, but his 50T chainring looks identical to mine, except for the graphics. Both chainrings have the same anti-friction treatment.

It looks like I should be able to use the 2011-2014 model FC-SR150 with the 2009-2010 model FC-SR034. Can anyone confirm that this combination is compatible?

Thanks


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/2009-rings-vs-2011-a-316029.html


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Thank you for that link! After reading through the posts, I have to conclude that the replacement chainring situation is a confusing mess at best. Luckily for me, I don't need the chainrings immediately, but I am glad I am sorting through this now so that when I do I won't have to scramble.

Since I have the correct 34T ring headed my way, it seems that I have several choices:

Send it back and buy a 2015 crankset-not going to happen
Hold out and hope they redesign the 2015 crankset
Keep searching for a 2009-2010 Campy 50T ring
Order a TA or Stronglight 50T and use it with my Campy 34T-not ideal
Order a 2011-2014 50T Campy ring and hope it fits (but it sounds like it won't because the bolt shoulders are different)
Send back the Campy 34T and go with TA or Stronglight

One thing I know I don't want to do is try and find a bolt kit so that I can use 2011-2014 rings with my 2010 crank. Too much hassle.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a square taper Stronglight 34/50 that works superbly with my alloy Chorus group. I did not want to change bottom bracket styles. Works just fine; looks good.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

My personal opinion is to just get the TA or Stronglight. You can't convince me that they don't do this on purpose to increase crank sales... for that reason alone, I'll put my money elsewhere. I've been going out of my way to pick up alloy UT cranks from 2007 which used a true 110mm BCD universal. It's a beautiful and functional crank, it's a shame that they had to screw it up with the constant changes. It's not hard to figure out why Campy has such small market share when you consider things like this.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought a pair of TA Nerius rings because I wanted to try a 52:36 setup on one of my older UT cranks. Not a lot of mileage yet, but happy enough with them. 

I don't believe that Campy intend users to be able to swap rings - hence the rarity on the open market.

Wiggle had the TA's, and at a reasonable price too.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

headloss said:


> You can't convince me that they don't do this on purpose to increase crank sales... for that reason alone, I'll put my money elsewhere. I've been going out of my way to pick up alloy UT cranks from 2007 which used a true 110mm BCD universal. It's a beautiful and functional crank, it's a shame that they had to screw it up with the constant changes. It's not hard to figure out why Campy has such small market share when you consider things like this.


If it was a cynical con as you suspect, why is the standard 135mm? A more likely reason is that Campag had to use a non standard BCD on the hidden bolt for their carbon cranks so settled on that pattern to make it more economic to produce their rings. Unlimitedly it means that many more of their rings are interchangeable.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

tommyturbo said:


> Thank you for that link! After reading through the posts, I have to conclude that the replacement chainring situation is a confusing mess at best. Luckily for me, I don't need the chainrings immediately, but I am glad I am sorting through this now so that when I do I won't have to scramble.
> 
> Since I have the correct 34T ring headed my way, it seems that I have several choices:
> 
> ...


The best solution would be to change the rings and bolts to 2012 spec. If you are set on keeping the correct rings so you don't have to source the right bolts, fair enough. You may have a long search as the outer ring is always the one that needs replacing. 

I can confirm that 2014 rings will fit the 2009 cranks. I have 52/36 on a set of 2009 Record, which works perfectly.

I'll have a look at work on Tuesday to see if we still have stock. You make be lucky!


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

ultimobici said:


> The best solution would be to change the rings and bolts to 2012 spec. If you are set on keeping the correct rings so you don't have to source the right bolts, fair enough. You may have a long search as the outer ring is always the one that needs replacing.
> 
> I can confirm that 2014 rings will fit the 2009 cranks. I have 52/36 on a set of 2009 Record, which works perfectly.
> 
> I'll have a look at work on Tuesday to see if we still have stock. You make be lucky!


Is there any chance that a 2011-2014 50T ring will work with the 2009-2010 34T ring that I have already purchased? The anti-friction finish is the same shade, so it would look fine.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

No. The bolt heads are too small so may allow the chainring to move under pressure.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

tommyturbo said:


> One thing I know I don't want to do is try and find a bolt kit so that I can use 2011-2014 rings with my 2010 crank. Too much hassle.


Quality has black 2011 bolt kits in stock, your LBS should be able to order it with no issues. QBP #CR8668


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

tka said:


> Quality has black 2011 bolt kits in stock, your LBS should be able to order it with no issues. QBP #CR8668


I can order directly from QBP myself. QBP sells the 2011-2014 chainrings (but the 34T is out of stock), but of course QBP doesn't have the 09-10 chainrings. Even at QBP cost, the Stronglight and TA rings are less expensive. 

Will the 2011-14 chainrings work with no modification at all to my 2010 SR crankset?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

ultimobici said:


> If it was a cynical con as you suspect, why is the standard 135mm? A more likely reason is that Campag had to use a non standard BCD on the hidden bolt for their carbon cranks so settled on that pattern to make it more economic to produce their rings. Unlimitedly it means that many more of their rings are interchangeable.


You're right, the reason that they've made so many changes to the UT design since it was introduced is because their engineers don't know what they are doing and constantly have to tweak the design every few years. (/sarcasm)

Why the "standard" 135BCD indeed. Why are they the only major brand that uses that spacing? Why do they make a 110BCD that is incompatible with anyone else? Even if you give them some slack for the hidden bolt design forcing a variation (which is BS, because they had a truly standard 110BCD in 2007 with the hidden bolt), there are variations still. 

Seriously, one is as likely as the other. Regardless of the reason, it has happened. The UT alloy cranks have come in three different versions all with incompatible rings from one to another. The carbon has come in three versions, one specific to Centaur and the two versions for Chorus/Record that the OP brought up. They've been around since 2008 and there are THAT many different versions of the UT crank? That's just for the compact, if we count compact and standard as different entities there are even more variations on top of the six that I just mentioned. It's mind-boggling. My cynicism is well deserved. It's a great product, or I wouldn't use Campy, but when they already have such a small share of the market and such little aftermarket support, creating all these variations is more likely a move to maintain propriety control of the aftermarket than it is a constant tweaking of the design. It's probably a mixture of both.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I'd suggest the Stronglight exact replacements for 2009-2010 Campy 11sp.
I felt they shifted as well as the Campy, and their appearance is also very close .

The Stronglight big ring has more pins & ramps than the TA rings, so I believe the Stronglight shifting would be superior.

AFAIK, there are very few US distributors for Stronglight, and I've bought them from french internet retailer XXcycle (very fast fulfillment and shipping should be reasonable, under $20).

The XXcycle english-language website can be a little hard to navigate, but is manageable.

Be very certain to order rings that are Campy crank compatible. Even though BCD is nominally 110mm, the 1 bolt behind the crankarm is not on 110mm, it's something like 112mm. Standard 110mm rings won't fit the Campy compact crank.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

tom_h said:


> I'd suggest the Stronglight exact replacements for 2009-2010 Campy 11sp.
> I felt they shifted as well as the Campy, and their appearance is also very close .
> 
> The Stronglight big ring has more pins & ramps than the TA rings, so I believe the Stronglight shifting would be superior.
> ...


I had already ordered a Campy FC-SR034 34T ring before I knew of the compatibility issues. Do you think the Stronglight 50T ring would be compatible with the Campy 34T? I don't see why not, especially if the finish is close.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

tommyturbo said:


> I had already ordered a Campy FC-SR034 34T ring before I knew of the compatibility issues. Do you think the Stronglight 50T ring would be compatible with the Campy 34T? I don't see why not, especially if the finish is close.


Usually it's a good idea to replace rings in matched sets, since the 2 rings are usually "indexed" rotationally, so that the chain will lift off small ring in the optimal position to drop onto & mesh with the big ring.
However, this is hard to quantify.
And I note that Stronglight sells small rings in several sizes (34,36, 38 ...) and implies they are all equally compatible with their big rings (48, 50, 52 ...).
I suspect you're probably OK to mix rings, unless you were doing full-power shifts in a race situation and wanted the absolute fastest shifting.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

tom_h said:


> Usually it's a good idea to replace rings in matched sets, since the 2 rings are usually "indexed" rotationally, so that the chain will lift off small ring in the optimal position to drop onto & mesh with the big ring.
> However, this is hard to quantify.
> And I note that Stronglight sells small rings in several sizes (34,36, 38 ...) and implies they are all equally compatible with their big rings (48, 50, 52 ...).
> I suspect you're probably OK to mix rings, unless you were doing full-power shifts in a race situation and wanted the absolute fastest shifting.


While I would definitely prefer to use a Campy 50T, I am not able to find one. My thinking is that the pick up pins/ramps are all on the big ring, and it shouldn't matter what type of small ring is used.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

tommyturbo said:


> While I would definitely prefer to use a Campy 50T, I am not able to find one. My thinking is that the pick up pins/ramps are all on the big ring, and it shouldn't matter what type of small ring is used.


It matters... for "optimal" shifting. Close-enough is relative. If they don't line up, it's not like you can't experiment by rotating the small ring.


----------



## Bnystrom (Oct 27, 2007)

FWIW, I was able to successfully fit an Athena FC-AT150 ring to a 2008 Super Record crank using some custom spacers. I took an .015" (.4mm) spacer between the crank arm and the hidden bolt mounting tab and a .160" (4mm) spacer between the rings.

Be careful when tightening the bolts to Campy's recommended 8nm torque spec. One of mine stripped, so I'm replacing them with Wickwerks bolts that claim to be more robust, use an Allen key rather than a Torx wrench and are only $10.50 for the set.


----------

